

Ask HN: Where are the Midwestern startup jobs listed? - yellowbkpk

I'm looking for a job working with/at/on a startup in the Midwest. I've cruised Craigslist and the various web boards for jobs, but I don't see any such jobs posted. I know there are at least a few startups that I've seen on TV in Milwaukee and Minneapolis...<p>Any tips for where to look? Who to talk to?
======
roberte3
Former midwestern guy myself. There are very few midwestern 'startups'.

If you don't want Chicago (My first choice for midwestern livable/startupable
city).

You might consider Indianapolis - its fairly diverse considering how close to
KY it is. But there are a fairly large number of software firms for the size.

Probably your best bet is to do some searching for mailing lists for
technology groups in your area. If your interested in iphone stuff, look for
x-coder hacking group in the region. Get to know the people and you will find
a partner to found something with or you will hear about the job openings that
no one is announcing because they are to small.

------
sfamiliar
also midwestern, and have also historically had problems finding edgish work
there. they like their .NET and their java. also, work rates are terrible. i
can generally expect to take a $30K pay cut working locally in central
ky/southern ohio/northern tn as opposed to working remotely.

even if there were some random startup, you still wouldn't be able to
participate in the startup community you would in the bay, or boston, or
chicago, or ny. there'd be no networking, no idea sharing across company
lines, no post-work barcamps. part of the fun of a startup is the culture.

good luck. as for me, i'm hoping YC comes through for us so i can move to the
bay.

------
qhoxie
<http://startuply.com>

<http://dice.com>

